# Lan Lan 2x2 easy mod



## person123 (Nov 12, 2010)

Put mini diansheng springs into your lan lan, and omfg your'e done!


----------



## musicninja17 (Nov 12, 2010)

aka TENSION AND LUBE.
this is not new news.
End of thread.


----------



## person123 (Nov 12, 2010)

musicninja17 said:


> aka TENSION AND LUBE.
> this is not new news.
> End of thread.


 
..


----------



## JackJ (Nov 12, 2010)

Congrats, you have taught me nothing.


----------



## person123 (Nov 12, 2010)

..


----------



## Logan (Nov 12, 2010)

person123 said:


> do you people know english? doues pulling a layer mean putting a screwdriver into the screw and turning it, and putting maru lube in the cube? no. try making a mod for yourself. it worked for me anyway


 
Do we? Most of us, yes. Do you? Obviously not.

Nothing new, sorry. Lurk moar.


----------



## person123 (Nov 12, 2010)

Logan said:


> Do we? Most of us, yes. Do you? Obviously not.
> 
> Nothing new, sorry. Lurk moar.


 
..


----------



## dannyz0r (Nov 12, 2010)

Nobody's dumb enough to call tensioning a mod.


----------



## musicninja17 (Nov 12, 2010)

can we get a moderator in here?


----------



## moogra (Nov 12, 2010)

person123 said:


> Oh yeah obviously I dont know English rofl. nice 30second average btw. If you don't have enough intelligeince to understand this mod then maybe you shouldnt be posting on this thread. And last time I checked there were no other mods written online so this is new if my "English is correct". Now go troll on another thread, douche.


 
I'm not sure what a 30 second average has to do with this. anyway I'm no expert in modding cubes at all, but I wouldn't consider this a mod. All you're doing is stretching a side of the cube. If this counts, then I've also modded my magics a couple of years ago.


----------



## AnthonyH (Nov 12, 2010)

i loled at this thread.
If you want a loose cube why not just loosen the tension? 
And


JackJ said:


> Congrats, you have taught me nothing.


----------



## Meep (Nov 12, 2010)

person123 said:


> Oh yeah obviously I dont know English rofl. nice 30second average btw. If you don't have enough intelligeince to understand this mod then maybe you shouldnt be posting on this thread. And last time I checked there were no other mods written online so this is new if my "English is correct". Now go troll on another thread, douche.



Dude you're missing the point. Stretching and turning until it's loose is practically unscrewing the screw without a screwdriver. It doesn't take a fast average to know that. Don't be a poopooface about it, it's only making things look worse for you.


----------



## theace (Nov 12, 2010)

musicninja17 said:


> can we get a moderator in here?


 
Yes, this thread needs a mod.


----------



## person123 (Nov 12, 2010)

Meep said:


> Dude you're missing the point. Stretching and turning until it's loose is practically unscrewing the screw without a screwdriver. It doesn't take a fast average to know that. Don't be a poopooface about it, it's only making things look worse for you.


..


----------



## person123 (Nov 12, 2010)

AnthonyH said:


> i loled at this thread.
> If you want a loose cube why not just loosen the tension?
> And


 
..


----------



## Rubiks560 (Nov 12, 2010)

This is helping no one. You didn't teach anyone anything, this wasn't a "Mod" You're just pulling the screw out from the core....
And it doesn't even last long. So why not just tension and lube it? It's probably better if you do that anyway.


----------



## y3k9 (Nov 12, 2010)

person123 said:


> will make it turn almost as fast as an eastsheen 2x2


Eastsheens fail, why would I want it to ruin it like that.


person123 said:


> put maru lube or lubix cube in it.


The mod is to lube it? Why would I waste lubix or maru lube on something that turns


person123 said:


> almost as fast as an eastsheen 2x2


?


----------



## person123 (Nov 12, 2010)

Rubiks560 said:


> This is helping no one. You didn't teach anyone anything, this wasn't a "Mod" You're just pulling the screw out from the core....
> And it doesn't even last long. So why not just tension and lube it? It's probably better if you do that anyway.


Did you read my above post? and yes it's temporary but its easy most of the time.



y3k9 said:


> The mod is to lube it? Why would I waste lubix or maru lube on something that turns ?


 lol?.....


----------



## y3k9 (Nov 12, 2010)

person123 said:


> lol?.....


...It was supposed to say "that turns almost as fast as an eastsheen 2x2" but since I put your quote there it made it disappear when you quoted me.


----------



## dillonbladez (Nov 12, 2010)

y3k8 said:


> Eastsheens fail, why would I want it to ruin it like that.


Note that he said the speed of an eastsheen. Not it's corner cutting abilities

@OP:
Before you go off saying that your English is fine, consider spelling "Intelligence" correctly. 
On topic:
Pulling a layer does the same thing, but worse. It does the same thing that a quick tensioning would do, but ruins the core. Also, if you know anything about cubes, uneven tensions will cause a shitload of lockups, so even if somebody is stupid enough to do this, you might as well do it to all three sides. (If I remember correctly, there never was 6 screws in a LanLan, but if there was, forgive me pl0x)

Tension + Lube =/= Mod


----------



## dillonbladez (Nov 12, 2010)

dillonbladez said:


> Note that he said the speed of an eastsheen. Not it's corner cutting abilities
> 
> @OP:
> Before you go off saying that your English is fine, consider spelling "Intelligence" correctly.
> ...


 
Edit:
Lurk moar. I did, and it worked fine for me. You should try the same.
And stop double/triple posting.


----------



## y3k9 (Nov 12, 2010)

dillonbladez said:


> Note that he said the speed of an eastsheen. Not it's well, corner cutting abilities


Eastsheens don't only suck because of their corner cutting, but lock-ups, too.


----------



## Cubezz (Nov 12, 2010)

y3k9 said:


> Eastsheens don't only suck because of their corner cutting, but lock-ups, too.


 
Omg.. :fp
They are talking about SPEED. Not CORNER CUTTING, not LOCK UPS, not POPS.

On topic: yeah...you are just loosening the screw like that, and then lubing it. That is not a mod.


----------



## Rpotts (Nov 12, 2010)

just arcalan it you really want to actually mod your LL - Arcalan Mod


----------



## person123 (Nov 13, 2010)

..


----------



## person123 (Nov 13, 2010)

dillonbladez said:


> Note that he said the speed of an eastsheen. Not it's corner cutting abilities
> 
> @OP:
> Before you go off saying that your English is fine, consider spelling "Intelligence" correctly.
> ...


 
..


----------



## person123 (Nov 13, 2010)

Rpotts said:


> just arcalan it you really want to actually mod your LL - Arcalan Mod


 
..


----------



## freshcuber (Nov 13, 2010)

Nice triple post there big guy. It's called the "Edit Button"

Most people try to spell correctly on the internet unless you're twelve and in a chatroom with the name IlUvZ2cUbEzZz


----------



## xFear of Napalm (Nov 13, 2010)

By the way, this is not good at all for your lan lan. I now
have a broken lan lan due to natual mis-threading, like an
old ES 4/5. Good luck keeping that cube together this week.

Way to go.


----------



## person123 (Nov 13, 2010)

freshcuber said:


> Nice triple post there big guy. It's called the "Edit Button"
> 
> Most people try to spell correctly on the internet unless you're twelve and in a chatroom with the name IlUvZ2cUbEzZz


 ..


----------



## uberCuber (Nov 13, 2010)

person123 said:


> most people dont use grammar like periods, apostraphes, and ****, and im not looking at dictionary.com just to see how apostraphes is spelled lmao, same with capitals. go on any online game and i guarantee FEW people will use proper punctuation and spelling, and why the hell are we talking about this in this thread? lol


 
I didn't know this was an online game...I thought it was a forum....


----------



## y3k9 (Nov 13, 2010)

Cubezz said:


> Omg.. :fp
> They are talking about SPEED. Not CORNER CUTTING, not LOCK UPS, not POPS.
> 
> On topic: yeah...you are just loosening the screw like that, and then lubing it. That is not a mod.


:fp Corner cutting ability, lock-ups, pops, and all that kind of stuff are all factors of the cubes speed.


uberCuber said:


> I didn't know this was an online game...I thought it was a forum....


+1 And we need a mod on this thread.


----------



## Cubezz (Nov 13, 2010)

y3k9 said:


> :fp Corner cutting ability, lock-ups, pops, and all that kind of stuff are all factors of the cubes speed.
> 
> +1 And we need a mod on this thread.


 
Gah. We mean SPEED on how fast it GLIDES. I consider SPEED to turning one side and seeing how FAST it is, not how long it takes to time an alg, where locks and pops can occur. Because those go in the lock/pop section of the review of the cube. 
And agreed. This is NOT a GAME, this is a FORUM.


----------



## person123 (Nov 14, 2010)

Cubezz said:


> Gah. We mean SPEED on how fast it GLIDES. I consider SPEED to turning one side and seeing how FAST it is, not how long it takes to time an alg, where locks and pops can occur. Because those go in the lock/pop section of the review of the cube.
> And agreed. This is NOT a GAME, this is a FORUM.


...


----------



## asportking (Nov 14, 2010)

Can everybody just chill and stop arguing? I think we've all agreed that the mod is a waste of time, and we've made that very clear to him. If you don't like the mod, just ignore this thread, there's no need to keep arguing about grammar or whether it should be considered a mod.


----------



## dillonbladez (Nov 14, 2010)

person123 said:


> you hear a click when you do it, your not actually loosening the screw, unless you try for too long, then it will fall apart


 
Funny how you think that when people say "Loosening the screw" you think "Loosen it so it falls out"

Mod, close thread pl0x, another noob is going to ruin their 2x2 core.


----------



## person123 (Nov 15, 2010)

dillonbladez said:


> Funny how you think that when people say "Loosening the screw" you think "Loosen it so it falls out"
> 
> Mod, close thread pl0x, another noob is going to ruin their 2x2 core. I'm also a dumbass.


 
..


----------



## person123 (Nov 15, 2010)

asportking said:


> Can everybody just chill and stop arguing? I think we've all agreed that the mod is a waste of time, and we've made that very clear to him. If you don't like the mod, just ignore this thread, there's no need to keep arguing about grammar or whether it should be considered a mod.


 
..


----------



## Logan (Nov 16, 2010)

7 magical steps on how not be instantly hated on this forum:

1. Learn to use the edit button.
2. Stop insulting random members of the community.
3. The forum has spell-check. Use it.
4. This IS the internet, but not a "game" or a youtube comment. Learn some basics.
5. Stop being stupid.
6. Lurk moar
and 7. Learn when to quit an argument.

-Hopefully you will abide by these, and will eventually become a valued and contributing member.

P.S. WTH does my average have to do with ANYTHING?


----------



## uberCuber (Nov 16, 2010)

Logan said:


> 7 magical steps on how not be instantly hated on this forum:
> 
> 1. Learn to use the edit button.
> 2. Stop insulting random members of the community.
> ...


 
especially #5 and 7


----------



## dillonbladez (Nov 16, 2010)

Actually, I would say #6.

Lurkers are smarter.

*Edit*cough



person123 said:


> OH SHI---- I'M A NOOB AT SOLVING RUBIKS CUBES! FML :'(
> 
> troll.
> 
> to be honest i actually thought the cubing community was a good community, but its all trolls for the most part. kinda disappointing.



Please, it's not trolling. We're just trying to get a point across. But really, what does my post have to do with Cubers being noobs? I meant that newcomers, the ones that are clueless about our hobby, might follow your instructions, without knowing they might just break their cube. 

And don't call me a dumbass. Think of yourself first. I think you're the only person here who insulted another with such language, but don't quote me, i'm not sure.

P.S You see what I did there? Make sure people know you're uncertain of something, you might just be wrong.
Life Lesson learned there.


----------



## person123 (Nov 18, 2010)

asportking said:


> Can everybody just chill and stop arguing? I think we've all agreed that the mod is a waste of time, and we've made that very clear to him. If you don't like the mod, just ignore this thread, there's no need to keep arguing about grammar or whether it should be considered a mod.


..


----------



## freshcuber (Nov 18, 2010)

Okay first,

This isn't XBox Live where you can just start swearing and cussing whatever you want just cause you got noobtubed in COD. It's also not an internet game. If you want to spell things like "yo guyz lez go chillz wit dat crazy wizard bro who give you +8 agility!!!!1!!1!1!11" I recommend Runescape. Your comments are giving everyone here fuel to flame you with and honestly you're also making really fun to do cause each response is more ridiculous than the last.

Second,

Logan just gave you great suggestions on how to make better, more contributing posts to this forum. There are a lot of people here that innovate new methods and ideas which makes it a fairly respected place for real cubers to come and look for help, tutorials, and get advice from the best in the world. I read your first post and just dismissed it as a good way to break your 2x2. As did many other cubers I'm sure. Once you start insulting and arguing people are going to swarm your thread and try to make you look foolish. If you think you're absolutely right and that we are all wrong get into a debate with Stefan about it and tell us how it goes. Dene would be a good person to have this talk with as well but i don't recommend either.

Third,

Peoples averages have extremely little to do with what they say. Sure, you'll listen to something from faz cause hes, well fazt. I'd rather sit down with someone like Mike Hughey than some random sub-15 cuber who hasn't achieved half of what Mike has for the community

If there's one thing that you should take from this it's that you should *be respectful*. If you come through here trying to win every battle you get into you're going to be really, really frustrated.


----------



## Cubezz (Nov 18, 2010)

Having a debate with Stefan will get you crushed.
If you don't like the forums, then leave. You did this to yourself, we didn't do this to you.


----------



## freshcuber (Nov 18, 2010)

Cubezz said:


> *Having a debate with Stefan will get you crushed.*
> If you don't like the forums, then leave. You did this to yourself, we didn't do this to you.



My point exactly. To the second part, yes. That's a great point. We're not keeping you here. Feel free to leave if you wish to do so.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Nov 18, 2010)

person123 said:


> OH SHI---- I'M A NOOB AT SOLVING RUBIKS CUBES! FML :'(
> 
> troll.
> 
> *to be honest i actually thought the cubing community was a good community, but its all trolls for the most part. kinda disappointing.*


 
No offense, but that is completely utter ********.
The cubing community has humans, who many are different, in it, just in case if you didn't know. Do you expect all of us to be , oh idk, the same be happy people in your dream land with fluffeh bunnies and double rainbows? 
The community is composed of many different people with different personalities. We're not all  this and  that. People only troll on you because you were being really stupid. When you "discovered" this "mod", you didn't know what was REALLY happening or even know what you were doing. You probably expected many kids your age here. Too bad, because we have adults like Stefan Pochman, Ranzha, Mike, and freshcuber up there, who seem to have much, MUCH more common sense than you do. So shut up.

Oh I see you called this the nerdiest forum.
Well, if you call someone a nerd, then you're basically saying they're really smart and worth to go to college. Nice insult...
This is the Internet. Not Daycare in Kindergarten. Don't like it? Then go away.


person123 said:


> I THINK WE GOT THE POINT AFTER THE 50TH POST.......holy ****....and i thought you meant the noob thing differently


 
At this point, there's not even 50 posts in this thread, idiot.


----------



## person123 (Nov 18, 2010)

..


----------



## Edward (Nov 18, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> You probably expected many kids your age here. Too bad, because we have adults like Stefan Pochman,* Ranzha,* Mike, and freshcuber up there, who seem to have much, MUCH more common sense than you do. So shut up.


 I lol'd. What he said was true >:I



person123 said:


> first of all, i got pissed because the first post was saying "AKA Tension and Lube", and then said to close this thread without even considering the mod. and i put the mod out here for kicks and giggles/feedback, because i tried it for a day, and then the cube fell apart, put it back together, did arcalan mod, and done. i even edited my post to put the arcalan mod on there. *can we just close this thread and call it a day*?


 
Yeah let's do this :L


----------



## ThumbsxUpx (Nov 19, 2010)

dannyz0r said:


> Nobody's dumb enough to call tensioning a mod.


 
Amen.

Well, kind of. Thanks to this stud.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Nov 19, 2010)

Edward said:


> I lol'd. What he said was true >:I
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah let's do this :L


 
Forgot that the dude is only 14...


----------

